# Eep! My rat keeps biting me!!!



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

So as everyone suggested I've been trying to handle my rats today. I really didn't want to rush them so I've been putting my hand in the cage and letting them come to me. But Kali keeps biting me! It's not a curious nip, she almost always bites down hard enough to draw blood! I've had to stock up on plasters and anti-bac gel because of all the nasty wounds I have right now.

Eris is far more gentle than Kali and nips only lightly. But she's the shy one of the two so I can't get past Kali to handle her! How do I stop my ratties from being nasty?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Is she only biting when your hand is in the cafe? If so she's being cage territorial so I suggest you offer the back of your hand and if she goes to nip you make a loud high pitched eeeeeep at her.

Have you had them out on the bed yet? And handled them that way?
How long have you had them for?
This is the thing with pet shop rats, there not handled much if at all.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've just re read your post. You need to get them out as soon as possible, leaving them is not good as you have seen. 
Get the base of the cage plonk it on your bed and handle your rats.

As I said it sounds like there scared and are not sure of your hand because they are not used to you yet. It must be quite scary a big hand coming towards them in there cage,a place they feel safe. So there bound to nip at you as they will feel trapped.


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

She nips me both through the bars and in the cage. I've only had them three days and I haven't taken them out of the cage because I don't want to grab them and terrify them. Is that where I'm going wrong?

I make eep sounds every time she bites me but it doesn't deter her much. I feel so stupid buying them. I was only in there to look for cages but the man was very persuasive... >.<


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Something for when you're not around is to put an old tshirt (unwashed) in there so it smells like you and they get used to your smell.
Try offering them a fist and let them smell it. I know it's difficult, but try not to be tense and nervous about it aswell because they can pick up on that and that makes them nervous.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

You need to take the base of the cage on to your bed with the rats in it.
They will be nervous but after 10-20 mins they will relax.
Get on the bed and lay down with them let them run over you and gently scoop them up into your hands while on the bed.

Day one I'm in there getting then out start as you mean to go on.

For instance my cousin gave me her hamster because it was ment to be nasty!
Got the hamster home and yes she was making shrieking noises at me but I just scooped her up held her close to me and 2 weeks later she clambers out the door onto my hands. Now my cousin had her 3 weeks and never bothered handling. 

You need to be confident.
Good luck


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Well it's currently entertaining if nothing else. I lifted the top of the cage off on my bed and found only one rat inside. I spent five minutes searching before I realised Eris was hidden behind the wheel. She's currently confused about everything being sideways and Kali grew bored of sniffing around the edge of the tray and decided to build a nest. I think I'll tackle Eris first because I need her to be in the tray before I can replace the lid!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

If you're really nervous, it's not a bad call to take the more confident one on first- she'll show her sister that you're not an enemy.
Try to be confident with them though- I have a girl that was a serious biter when I took her in. She's mostly fine now, but my OH is still wary of her and he gets bitten more than I do because I just tell her to deal with it


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Hahah. Surprisingly, the biting hasn't deterred me at all! It's just a sharp pain for half a second followed by the sting of anti-bac gel. Ooh! Eris is coming out a little more. She must be determined to get to her sister. She'll have to get over me first though. Literally! XD


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad it's going well so far- they'll be squishy laprats before you know it!


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Help! I was trying to put the lid back on the cage and Eris didn't hold on! She won't come to me so I can put her back and she won't go into a box either!


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Well this was a bad idea. I managed to get her into a box but she won't go into the cage. Now she's terrified and I have no dea what to do.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Will the box not fit in the cage?
If it's a big open sort of box then use two hands and scoop her up from both the front and back, that way there's less chance to wriggle away.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Can't you just pick her up and put her in the cage? :001_unsure:


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

I managed to coax her back in but I feel so awful. I was talking to my friends about it at the same time and they yelled at me for bothering them at such an early stage. Now I just feel like a terrible owner


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't listen to your friend. The reason they're like this is because they haven't been handled enough- you need to keep going and keep handling them. A rat has never been shy or aggressive because it's been handled too much


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

But I really scared her. What if I keep scaring her like that? Surely she'll become a biter with constant torture and stress.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, just take things slowly.
I'd definitely put an old tshirt or something that smells of you in there. Then try offering them your fist to let them smell you, but they don't have anything to latch on to to bite you.
Then offer them treats they can run away with and progress to treats like baby food or yoghurt that they have to lick off your finger. They'll come round.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Maltey said:


> Don't listen to your friend. The reason they're like this is because they haven't been handled enough- you need to keep going and keep handling them. A rat has never been shy or aggressive because it's been handled too much


This, and unfortunatley this is a common problem with pet shop rats because they would have had minimal human contact whilst they were growing up 

Next time try sitting in the bath with them so they can run around you without you having to pick them up and there is no risk of any escapes.


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

UPDATE: I put a shirt I had worn in their cage yesterday and today I haven't been bitten! I've not picked either up yet, but I've been habdfeeding them and letting them explore my hand. Kali's even been licking me today! I'm so happy right now. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is great news.
Keep putting a new fresh t shirt in of you incase the smell goes.
Then at the wk end try putting the base of the cage on your bed again and start handling them. It's a real good sign though that your being licked 

So where are the pics???


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Funny you should ask!









This is Kali. She's the brave one who is a little moody at times. This was taken just before she bit me again for touching the grass house she likes to run around in.









This is Eris. She's a little more timid than Kali, but whenever she does come to me she never bites. She's the more intelligent of the two and manages to work things out before her sister does.

I know the cage looks tiny. But don't worry I'm getting a furet plus in the next week or so!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Awww there beautiful.
Yes that cage isn't ideal at all but it's good to keep for when you do cage clean outs as you'll have somewhere to put them.

They look tiny.
But very sweet!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Have you got any hammocks for them to lounge in?
Rats love hammocks my lot have around 12 in there cage of various sizes and types.

This is where I buy most of mine.
Rat Hammocks, Rat Hammock, Hamster Hammocks, Hamster Hammock, Chinchilla Hammock, Chinchilla Hammocks, Rat Housing, Hamster Housing, Chinchilla Housing, Goth rat hammocks, Gothic rat hammocks, Goth Chinchilla Hammocks, Rat Igloo, Rat accessories, Rat


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

I had a look at hammocks at my local pet store but they would absolutely swamp my current cage. When I get my new one I'll definitely buy them a hammock though 

Thanks for the site!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Aww they're so tiny and sweet!

I don't believe they could bite anyone!


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Hahahah, oh they do. Kali managed to nip the side of my fingertip today so I bled everywhere. She's not aggressive all the time though. She can be really gentle when she wants to be. I'm not gonna give up just because of a few nips though. I have plenty of anti-bac gel and plasters to patch me up!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Awww Rattycake they're adorable and so tiny!:001_wub:

When I first got my 3 they were pretty jumpy to start with (but not bitey) so I sat by the cage for about 15-20 minutes feeding them rice krispies when they came over to me. Rice krispies work well cos their tiny enough to not allow them to just snatch them away or take to long to eat before they come back for more, and their not sticky to keep hold of yourself. I did this for a couple of days and by the third day they were waiting for me with their noses pressed up against the bars. Worked like a charm as they learnt I bought nice stuff for them and were soon running over on hearing me, and now I have a problem getting them back in!!


----------

